# Paph. wilhelminiae



## Chien (Mar 25, 2016)

Here is a Paph. wilhelminiae, DS is 3.5cm. Compare to another one, it is quite big.


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2016)

Have never seen one this good! What is the breeding?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2016)

very dark and quite different


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 25, 2016)

Very striking with those crisp stripes. Mike


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 25, 2016)

Very nice. How old is it?


----------



## Chien (Mar 25, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Very nice. How old is it?


How old? It's a first time bloomer. I guess, maybe 4 years old.


----------



## Chien (Mar 25, 2016)

Justin said:


> Have never seen one this good! What is the breeding?



It was from Hung Sheng Orchids, maybe it is Paph. wilhelminiae 'Bear' x sib.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 25, 2016)

wow!
How big is the plant?


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2016)

Good dark color on this one


----------



## eggshells (Mar 25, 2016)

Chocolate


----------



## troy (Mar 25, 2016)

It looks great!!! Can you post a a side picture with the whole plant please? I like the pouch shape


----------



## Chien (Mar 25, 2016)

troy said:


> It looks great!!! Can you post a a side picture with the whole plant please? I like the pouch shape



Ok, I will take another photo next Monday.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 25, 2016)

The one on the left is really something!
Are you sure it's not a mix with Roth? jk


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, same question about the possibility of roth hybrid.

One thing is sure, it's wonderful flower!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 25, 2016)

Very nice, Chien.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2016)

No one has ask so I will. Are these plants from the same seed pod?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2016)

That is a beauty, indeed!


----------



## emydura (Mar 25, 2016)

That is incredible. This would be fantastic to use in breeding for dark Paphs.

I'm a little skeptical about the ID though. That is no longer resembling wilhelminiae.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 25, 2016)

Very nice. I love it.


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2016)

The large, dark flower is beautiful, but I'm more interested
in the Inu...gorgeous dog...such a wonderful face. Someday would you post a photo of the whole dog?


----------



## Trithor (Mar 26, 2016)

Great color, amazing difference.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 26, 2016)

Love them both. :clap:


----------



## Chien (Mar 26, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> No one has ask so I will. Are these plants from the same seed pod?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



Yes, these two are from the same seed pod.

I bought the smaller flower one when it was in bud. I am not satisfied about its size and shape when it opened, so I went to the nursery to find a better one. There are more than 50 wilhelminiae were in flower in that nursery, some are very dark in dorsal, some are very round, some are very big, and some have very horizontal petals, it was very hard to make decision because I can not buy them all. Finally I picked this big one, but never expected it will be thought as a hybrid, haha. I will take more photos and share to you here to show more details, because sometimes we can not identify a species just from one photo, right?


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 26, 2016)

Huge potential for breeding. Parent x self? I would buy a flask.


----------



## gego (Mar 26, 2016)

Big one with a lifted pouch and two flowers on the first bloom. I woul be interested to see the plant too. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 26, 2016)

Chien said:


> It was from Hung Sheng Orchids, maybe it is Paph. wilhelminiae 'Bear' x sib.



There are around hundred of Wilhelminiae clones blooming at Yang-ji, they are all above average in my opinion, don't know if yours and yang-ji's come from the same origin.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2016)

If you can post photos of a few of them that would be great.

That 2 species crossed produced a lot of variance in the flowers (as you say) does make me thing about it being a pure species.


----------



## Chien (Mar 26, 2016)

Camellkc said:


> There are around hundred of Wilhelminiae clones blooming at Yang-ji, they are all above average in my opinion, don't know if yours and yang-ji's come from the same origin.



Yes, as I know, Yang-Ji's wilhelminiae are also from Hung Sheng Orchids. Lucky to me that he did not pick this one and gave me the chance to got this one.


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2016)

Curious, how much is he selling them for?


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 27, 2016)

troy said:


> Curious, how much is he selling them for?



If you bought from the Taiwan International Orchid Show, yang-ji marked the price as TWD$1200, i.e. around USD$38. All are with spike coming out.


----------



## Camellkc (Mar 27, 2016)

Chien said:


> Yes, as I know, Yang-Ji's wilhelminiae are also from Hung Sheng Orchids. Lucky to me that he did not pick this one and gave me the chance to got this one.



I have asked my friend to pick up 2 clones from Yang-ji for me.


----------



## Chien (Mar 27, 2016)

Let's compare two plants and two flowers.
Hope these photos will be helpful.
Pity that I don't have Paph. William Ambler in flower now to make further comparison.


----------



## Chien (Mar 27, 2016)

troy said:


> It looks great!!! Can you post a a side picture with the whole plant please? I like the pouch shape







Sorry for the poor image quality.


----------



## Chien (Mar 27, 2016)

Silvan said:


> wow!
> How big is the plant?







The square shape tile under these two wilhelminiaes is 40cm x 40cm, its a compact species.


----------



## Chien (Mar 27, 2016)

abax said:


> The large, dark flower is beautiful, but I'm more interested
> in the Inu...gorgeous dog...such a wonderful face. Someday would you post a photo of the whole dog?







It's a Shiba Inu, glad that you like it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2016)

If they are the same two flowers they look much more similar in these photos.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 28, 2016)

Lovely dark colourated flowers - congrats.


----------



## Spaph (Mar 28, 2016)

Late to the post, that is a very special clone you have there! Amazing.


----------



## Stone (Mar 28, 2016)

Lovely thing.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 29, 2016)

Thats a very fair price for here in Canada. In fact we would pay tgat much for nbs.


----------



## troy (Apr 3, 2016)

Thats a good price!! Very nice wilhelminiae!!!!


----------

